# Photos of Bee Yards



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I thought it would be nice to see photos of everyones bee yard(s) in one place. 
So I will start with mine....
http://www.acmepainting.com/beeyard1.jpg
http://www.acmepainting.com/beeyard.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/beeyardoct.jpg

[ October 28, 2006, 11:39 AM: Message edited by: newbee 101 ]


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Nice pix. 101

Dickm


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice Newbee
Here are my fall 2006 pics.

Berkey Bee Honey Farm Fall 2006


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Nice setup! Great location David.


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Newbee, Nice photos. Especially like that rock wall. Why did you stack those nucs?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Those nucs have 2 five frame nuc bodies each with hive top feeders and screened bottom boards.

[ October 29, 2006, 02:10 PM: Message edited by: newbee 101 ]


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

The infamous dickm asked me to post his pic.
His beeyard is too large too see everything with 1 picture. Heres a couple of his hives.
http://www.acmepainting.com/dickm.jpg


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Here is my Northern bee yard. I co-own these hives with a friend.
http://www.acmepainting.com/newmilford.jpg


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Newbee, what is the advantage of stacking two 5 frame nucs over using one 10 frame box?


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Newbee, what is the advantage of stacking two 5 frame nucs over using one 10 frame box?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Small part of my bee yard:
http://www.beebehavior.com/beeimages/beelive/June15,2006.jpg

Boris


----------



## clear creek apiary (Jan 16, 2006)

Boris, styrofoam, eh? nice painting job. what are the wire thingies under your covers attached to the extender boxes?


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I like the thermometers Boris. have you kept any records? Are those beemax hives?

Nice spot there in mountains!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Morris, The advantage is I had plenty of empty nucs and no available deep hive bodies.  I am just using whats on hand. Boris, Nice setup!
I want to try those hive bodies you have. BeeMax?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

1. Clear creek apiary,
In all of my hives, the temperature is monitored. There are sensors with wires. 
Upper boxes are my Temperature Humidity Self Control Unit (THSCU)
Click here for more details: http://www.beebehavior.com/THSC_Unit.php

2. Berkey David, 
I have some records. These hives are BeeMax hives.
More details are here: http://www.beebehavior.com/bee_max_hives_pictures.php

3. Newbee 101  BeeMax plus my Temperature Humidity Self Control Unit(THSCU)

Boris


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

BerkeyDavid I like the field your bees are sitting in. Might as well cut off there wings and let them crawl to the flowers they are so close. That's a good idea Newbee, but I can't figure out how to post them. Do I need to use a website and download my pics there? MadBow


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Madbowbee Go to a free website like photobucket and download your pics then link to here.

Boris - is that camera live? If so looks like your bees are flying today, are the temps F or C?

That wool looks expensive where did you get it?


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow hills, rocks, trees and blue sky.Not Oh for sure.Nice pics all.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

David, camera is live (24/7), today was very worm day, up to 18C. The wool is from a thrift shop (blankets, sweaters, etc.) Boris


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Here are my hives:

http://images.fotopic.net/ykcyfx.jpg

http://images.fotopic.net/ykcyfi.jpg


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Only three of us have submitted our photos, but go here to see the beeyards of the Crystal Coast Beekeepers Association: http://www.ncneighbors.com/media.wsi?group_id=3520&collection_id=620&media_id=1


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Luke, nice hives! Are those DE hives?
Tia, love your setup! You would think with all the members we have, there would be more hive pictures than 3 or 4. It would be nice to see Jim Fischer's hives or Pa petes's or wayacoyote 's or Chef Isaac's or...........
.................


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Newbee 101: Only the taller one is a DE hive. The other two are Langstroth with the DE bottom board, covers, and vent box.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

www.mountaincampfarm.com/wst_page4.php

Round Top and Catskill, New York


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

MountainCamp, you live in GOD's Country! 

Is that an old Fordson tractor in that one pic? Does it still run?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Rob, those are some great photos. The swarm one will be next week's desktop for me.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is a picture of couple 2 queen hives from last summer 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/AndrewSchwab/2queenshot002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/AndrewSchwab/towerofbees001.jpg

Some nucs that are going into winter this year. Will be for sale come early spring  
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/AndrewSchwab/fallnucs002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/AndrewSchwab/fallnucs003.jpg

Boy in the bucket  
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/AndrewSchwab/feeders007.jpg


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

David, It is a 1958 Ford 860. Needs a clutch and a tune up. Hoping to get it done over the winter.
Been feeding bees and cutting wood.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Great photos,MountainCamp & Andrew!
I love seeing other beekeepers hives.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's a preliminary taken earlier this year. I have another yard I'm registering and two more hives that were neglected over time that I "inherited" at the last moment. When I get them set up more and hopefully better pics will come.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/Robbing%20and%20Others/330592d1.jpg 

David

Oh yeah. The hive with the robber screen absconded do to human idiot (me) interaction.

[ November 04, 2006, 11:04 PM: Message edited by: notaclue ]


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I thought I had the only stupid cat..
http://www.acmepainting.com/larry.jpg


----------



## Andrew Burnard (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/286781409/

this is my first year ( 2006 )


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Well Andrew B you sure have good winter protection! 
I can't believe those cat pictures!
Andrew S - how much honey did you get off those 2 queen hives? Looks like you got quite a haul!
MC - love those old Fords! You will hvae fun with those jobs, hope you have someplace warm to work on it!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Newbee, 

He has had them crawl all over him and he has let them be. The only time he was stung is when he sat on one. Otherwise he just sleeps and guards the hives from hungry birds.

David


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

*My "yard" in Sacramento, CA*

I snapped this photo this morning before the girls had started to fly. These are all new colonies this year. The second brood chambers were recently added to all the hives as they had successfully filled out their bottom boxes. I've been feeding syrup and pollen patties to help them get a good start. I have noticed a lot of pollen coming in from the field workers so I'll stop adding supplemental feed once they've finished off what I've given them.


http://lennytaylor.freeyellow.com/BeeYard010c.jpg


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

BerkeyDavid said:


> I can't believe those cat pictures!


I can't either! What laid back cats. Our cats take a wide path around our hives. Our dogs stay clear, too. If we at a beeyard away from home, the dogs get under the truck and refuse to come out until we are ready to get back into the truck.


Susan


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I love that black cat under there! LOL


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my bees and bee yard..
Warning the shb pictures are not for the faint of heart...
The bee yard is from last year.I now have a total of 33 hives which will be divided between two yards..

Enjoy!!

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b383/kingbee123/


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

*Those are real nice*

I envy that landscape with flagstones and water. real nice fence too. I get some in when i put the packages in here, but i will need some of those flagstones first .

Chrissy


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

*Will this work?*

Okay guys and girls, will this work?

I am new to bee'in a Beek and was building a beeyard in my urban back yard. My neighbors dont mind and are actually curious. Anyway, I live on a private road with about 15 houses. About 10 of the houses on my road and around me are rentals rented by college kids. I am worried about vandalism from some drunk frat party the first 2 years until the flowering plants I have planted grow up enough to partially hide the hives. 










The garden box is infront of a bunch of russian sage that is infront of the cinderblocks where my stand will be. I am going to let it grow up for 2 years to be 4-5' tall.

Now, durring those 2 years, I was planning on keeping my hives on the back deck. My spouse is not thrilled with the idea of bees flying all over the place comming and going out the enterance over the porch. So, I was planning on orrienting them east (good idea anyway). The problem is that it then faces them toward the slats in the rail.










Is this going to be a problem? I know wild bees make homes in trees and all, but what about this? Will it create a problem with flightpaths and homing?


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Just make sure, if you use entrance reducers, that the opening is not so close to a slat or rail that it does not have a direct line of sight/flight path.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

3 hives on the backside of a 12 hive yard loacted beside the river/swamp



http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu290/jesuslives31548/hive.jpg

2 hives we placed in the same yard. They were located by the honey house but became a little aggresive so we moved them.

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu290/jesuslives31548/movingbees004.jpg


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Here are some of Natalie's (from another forum) that knocked my socks off. The PIC'S, the PIC's you guys.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Newbee...the links are broken.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> Newbee...the links are broken.


look at the date  RDY-B


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

RDY-B said:


> look at the date  RDY-B


I noticed that right after I posted that. :doh:


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Will this work?*



wfuavenger said:


> Okay guys and girls, will this work?
> 
> I
> Is this going to be a problem? I know wild bees make homes in trees and all, but what about this? Will it create a problem with flightpaths and homing?


Just move them back a bit so they can get a decent flight path and line of site and you shoud be good. The "college kids" decided to have a party on our property that we havent built on yet. The tried to burn my trailer and my Kubota to the ground(i was going back the day after it happened to bushhog). I ALMOST took my hive over there. I still may yet, but if I do, it will be camoflauge...LOL


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Wfuavenger:
Nice pix. I'm wondering if that base you built on the porch will be strong enough. Hives get heavy!

dickm


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

the base is made up of 2 12'x12" boards with 8" bases on each and two end boards of 12"x30" it is open bottom and EXTREMLEY durable... I weigh 250 lbs and have stood and jumped around on it to make sure.... I am only going to have 2-4 hives on it.... it is stained and sealed with a urethane varnish so it won't rot or decay. it was sealed after assembled for a little extra strength and no water seapage in the joints....


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Mating nuc holding yard in early May. Located in a production yard of 25 colonies. There are
some 35 mating nuc boxes holding 70 maing nucs with 8 mini-frames each. In each double box of mating nucs, one nuc was weakened...6 frames of brood removed and foundation added...so no swarming before cells are ready. The other side has been expanded by folding back the bag inner cover. A medium of dark combs has been added. Queen expands upwards, filling medium with brood. When cells are ready for mating, the medium is removed and used as a nuc.

This coming spring, I intend to expand one side of the mating nuc box down, and the other side up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

currently w/a half foot of snow. right mike?


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Mike's probably up to 2' by now being that far north. I believe I saw lake effect snows off of Ontario that were making their way as far East as Maine. Definitely beautiful country up there... it's where I should be if it wasn't for work.

I'm trying to figure out how to attach my pict but am having a little issue right now. 
Let's try this and see if it works...

http://altamontbee.fileave.com/winterhives2.jpg

Yes, they are poly hives. I started with these and am in the process of adding a few wooden hives. I have one wooden now and will hopefully be adding two more next season.

Keith


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> currently w/a half foot of snow. right mike?


No, not even. Crazy year so far. Texas got snow before we did. Only 2" on the ground so far. The mountains have more...got a couple feet already....so...

Skiing tomorrow am...yeeehawww


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mikey loves his sking, fer sure.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

I am bumping this, there are hundreds of members with hives, and I am pretty sure most do have pictures or ability to take them. If you have posted already, GREAT!!! if not, please post! I love seeing peoples setups and locations.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Just the ones at the house. Pink and blue are the kids' hives.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

My SouthPark Beeyard.









One of my better producing yards.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

RoHe, those hives are cute. Has anybody killed Kenny yet? 
Makes me think I need to do something creative with mine. 

I like your little shed/cabin on your website. Do you use it in your bee operation?


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Seriously. I'd think Kenny would be an annual dead-out.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

My small 2nd year yard.
Click for a larger view.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

HAB. Your second year keeping bees? Wow thats cool 15 or so for a second year beek. I will probly have 5 my seond year.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Started second year with 10 and ended with 20 hives. Sold twelve during the year. We just kept making nucs up from frames with one or more Queen cells as per M. Bush's web site=
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesafewgoodqueens.htm

Could and would have had more but for the fact we were new at it and lost a few. We have a 200 acre farm and had to divide time between Children, Bees, Cattle, and Haying.


----------

